# How can i share a preset i created on my lightroom mobile app?



## 480lizzie

I made a preset in my mobile lightroom app and want to share it with a friend, but cant figure out how!


----------



## Johan Elzenga

The easiest way is to install Lightroom CC for the desktop. Your preset will sync down to the desktop, where you can right-click on it and choose 'Export'. Your friend can import that preset via Lightroom CC for the desktop too.


----------

